# My Hero



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keep in mind that Petey never shows hubby attention unless he calls him.

Friday night I was nauseous and had major pain. I went to the bathroom and then sat on the edge of the tub cause it hurt to much to move. I just sat there and cried.

My husband was watching tv and didn't hear me, so Petey started hitting hubby's arm with his paw till he got up to see what he wanted. He led him to the bathroom.

I ended up in the ER at 2:00 am thinking it was food poisoning and they'd send me home. Turns out I had an inflamed and perforated gallbladder along with stones, that they had to remove. They did the surgery Saturday morning and kept me overnight. Dr said it was a good thing I came in when I did.

So, Petey is my hero.atback


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

What a wonderful Angel.


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes he is. My husband has been cleaning the litter box for me. This morning Petey picked up his scoop and put it in the litter box. My husband thinks it was a message for him. I told him it probably was.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Cats are amazingly intuitive. When my sweet Mr. Sophie passed away unexpectedly I laid on the couch and cried all day. I didn't get up from that couch once all day. My Littleman jumped up and laid on my chest the entire day with me and did not waver, not even for a second. I will never forget that..........


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

animals are so incredible. intelligent AND loving. great stories.


----------

